# The Hades Beast



## Silverbear (9/5/14)

Got the Hades MOD and Taifun GT RBA from VapeKing. Had to share what this beast looks like.

When I have it set up with a build and vaping, I will attempt a review.

this thing is a beast, with a 26650 bat, 5ml RBA. Need to get building and vaping on the beast.





This is the beast next to the Nemi (in 18650 mode)

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## vaalboy (9/5/14)

Damn, that is huge! Have fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (9/5/14)

I have a child like love for 26650 mods. They look great with a nice dripper on them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/5/14)

Enjoy it @Wayne!
Looks very solid


----------



## ET (10/5/14)

wow that is one sweet mech mod

and on a semi related note
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/nemesis-mech-mod.2312/
wayne, looks like your nemesis has an extra ring in there it doesn't need. 
as per verns wonderfull tut about eliminating battery rattle and all that. took mine off and its all kittens and rainbows now

Reactions: Like 1


----------

